# Frage zu ICUE  Einstellung



## Saberrider09 (18. Februar 2022)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem und weiß nicht weiter.
Über ICUE habe ich Regenbogenwelle eingestellt was auch im Windows Betrieb läuft. Sobald ich aber den Rechner neu starte oder herunterfahre ändert sich der Farbmodus und jeder Lüfter leuchtet in abwechselnden Farben.  Wenn ich den PC wieder hochfahre und er alles geladen hat nimmt er Regenbogenwelle wieder an. Kann man das ändern das es immer so bleibt?

Updates sind auf dem neusten Stand.

Gruß David


----------



## Noel1987 (19. Februar 2022)

Gleiches Problem 
Zusätzlich habe ich den Corsair Dominator rbg 
Im Windows sind ein oder zwei Riegel immer in einer anderen Farbe 
Muss ins Programm die helligkeit um 1% verschieben damit die Farbe wieder passt 
Also anstatt orange Mal lila oder blau


----------



## Eyren (19. Februar 2022)

Also ich nutze seit 2 Jahren den Commander Pro und habe bisher keine Möglichkeit gefunden das so einzustellen.

Es ist scheinbar immer zwingend notwendig das ICUE lädt bevor farbprofile aktiviert werden.


----------



## Saberrider09 (19. Februar 2022)

Dann bin ich ja nicht alleine mit meinem Problem^^Hoffe Corsair hat da ne Lösung parat oder wer anders.


Noel1987 schrieb:


> Gleiches Problem
> Zusätzlich habe ich den Corsair Dominator rbg
> Im Windows sind ein oder zwei Riegel immer in einer anderen Farbe
> Muss ins Programm die helligkeit um 1% verschieben damit die Farbe wieder passt
> Also anstatt orange Mal lila oder blau


Das ist auf Dauer nervig, auch wenn es nicht lange dauert.


----------



## Noel1987 (21. Februar 2022)

Wäre trotzdem Mal gut zu wissen was @CORSAIR_Marcus dazu sagt


----------



## Noel1987 (23. Februar 2022)

@Saberrider09 
Versuche Mal wenn du alles eingestellt hast an Farbe den zweiten Hub wo alle Lüfter dran sind vom ersten zu trennen 

Seit dem bleiben meine Lüfter auch bei einem Neustart weiß 

Ram geht leider immer noch nicht


----------



## Saberrider09 (23. Februar 2022)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> @Saberrider09
> Versuche Mal wenn du alles eingestellt hast an Farbe den zweiten Hub wo alle Lüfter dran sind vom ersten zu trennen
> 
> Seit dem bleiben meine Lüfter auch bei einem Neustart weiß
> ...


Probier ich mal aus.


----------



## Saberrider09 (23. Februar 2022)

Ändert sich nix, außer das 1 Lüfter nicht leuchtet.


----------



## Noel1987 (23. Februar 2022)

Mhh OK bei mir hat es funktioniert
Alle Lüfter laufen bei start nun weiß
Kann aber auch sein daß es das Kabel zum MB war


----------



## Saberrider09 (23. Februar 2022)

Wenigstens bei dir klappts. Muss man vll mal bei Corsair direkt anfragen und gucken was die sagen.


----------



## Noel1987 (23. Februar 2022)

Ja an sich ist Corsair echt super 

Beim RAM sind bei mir immer 4 LEDs in einer anderen Farbe auch sehr doof


----------



## Saberrider09 (23. Februar 2022)

Verstehe ich, mich würde es auch nerven. Mich stört eher an Corsair das die das nicht vereinfachen mit der Verkabelung und man nicht  einen RGB Hub und Commander Pro braucht, sondern vl lnur einen Commander Pro wo alles integriert ist z.b


----------



## Noel1987 (23. Februar 2022)

Ja das kleine Ding ist nervig 
Aber daran konnte ich meine pumpe anschließen 

Auch fehlt noch ein Lüfter 
7 Lüfter ist halt gar nicht mehr so ungewöhnlich wie früher 

Suche jetzt aber trotzdem noch ein Splitter Kabel 
Werde mir halt für einen Lüfter keinen neuen Hub bestellen


----------



## Saberrider09 (23. Februar 2022)

Ich konnte am Commander wenigstens den Octo anschließen das war gut, so brauchte ich keinen Adapter zu kaufen. Die MB Anschlüsse waren schon beide belegt.

7 Lüfter habe ich auch verbaut, wegen einem noch einen Hub ist ärgerlich aber wohl nicht anders möglich.

Ich hatte Glück und noch 2 über weil ich eh fast 30  Lüfter von den LL besitze, da war genug dabei.


----------



## Noel1987 (23. Februar 2022)

Ja aber für einen Lüfter bräuchte ich den kleinen und großen Hub 
Und zusätzlich kein Anschluss am Board mehr frei 
Würde mich dann echt 70 Euro kosten um einen Lüfter zum Leuchten zu bringen


----------



## Saberrider09 (23. Februar 2022)

Das würde sich nicht lohnen für einen Lüfter da gebe ich dir recht. Und anbringen muss man die Hubs ja auch irgendwo im Case, ging bei mir aber gut. Bräuchte eigentlich auch noch einen Commander Pro wegen 1 Lüfter^^  Bisher war ich nicht bereit das auszugeben.


----------



## Noel1987 (2. März 2022)

Naja ich schreib den Support an 
Hier kommt ja keine Antwort
Schade


----------



## Saberrider09 (2. März 2022)

Besser so 😊Hatte selbst noch nicht Zeit mich darum zu kümmern .


----------

